# Whiteness of Shaheen Shah Afridi put under the spotlight by world's biggest alt-right website



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

The Muslim Viking meme turns out to be real !!!...Do read the comments if you go over to their site 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare


Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
STEVE SAILER • JULY 8, 2019
• 200 WORDS • 129 COMMENTS






RSS








Kipling’s insanely brilliant short story “The Man Who Would Be King,” which he wrote at age 22, is about two British sergeants who journey to pagan Kafiristan in Afghanistan to introduce civilization in the form of modern warfare. But Daniel Dravot (Sean Connery in John Huston’s 1975 movie), upon becoming king of Kafiristan, notices that Kafiris are blonds who sit upon chairs like Europeans, and resolves to civilize them rather than pillage them, much to the dismay and disgust of Peachey Carnehan (Michael Caine)..

[Spoiler alert]

This turns out to be a bad idea:

John Huston wanted to direct his movie version in a fair part of Turkey, but American drug war politics got in the way. Huston, Connery, and Caine wound up in a dark part of Morocco, which vindicated the use of Caine’s dark Indian model wife as Dravot’s wife Roxanne

Dravot : Peachy, I’m heartily ashamed for gettin’ you killed instead of going home rich like you deserved to, on account of me bein’ so bleedin’ high and bloody mighty. Can you forgive me?

Peachy Carnehan : That I can and that I do, Danny, free and full and without let or hindrance.

Anyway, the new 19 year old 6’5″ Pakistani cricket star looks like Peachey Carnehan’s worst nightmare:





CC World Cup 2019: Shaheen Shah Afridi creates history, breaks 4 records and equals Tendulkar’s in one match against Bangladesh

No, Danny, he’s not like you and me!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gentelman

Someone close this thread :sigh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> The Muslim Viking meme turns out to be real !!!...Do read the comments if you go over to their site
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> 
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> STEVE SAILER • JULY 8, 2019
> • 200 WORDS • 129 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipling’s insanely brilliant short story “The Man Who Would Be King,” which he wrote at age 22, is about two British sergeants who journey to pagan Kafiristan in Afghanistan to introduce civilization in the form of modern warfare. But Daniel Dravot (Sean Connery in John Huston’s 1975 movie), upon becoming king of Kafiristan, notices that Kafiris are blonds who sit upon chairs like Europeans, and resolves to civilize them rather than pillage them, much to the dismay and disgust of Peachey Carnehan (Michael Caine)..
> 
> [Spoiler alert]
> 
> This turns out to be a bad idea:
> 
> John Huston wanted to direct his movie version in a fair part of Turkey, but American drug war politics got in the way. Huston, Connery, and Caine wound up in a dark part of Morocco, which vindicated the use of Caine’s dark Indian model wife as Dravot’s wife Roxanne
> 
> Dravot : Peachy, I’m heartily ashamed for gettin’ you killed instead of going home rich like you deserved to, on account of me bein’ so bleedin’ high and bloody mighty. Can you forgive me?
> 
> Peachy Carnehan : That I can and that I do, Danny, free and full and without let or hindrance.
> 
> Anyway, the new 19 year old 6’5″ Pakistani cricket star looks like Peachey Carnehan’s worst nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC World Cup 2019: Shaheen Shah Afridi creates history, breaks 4 records and equals Tendulkar’s in one match against Bangladesh
> 
> No, Danny, he’s not like you and me!








Nothing major. In NW and Western Pakistan, there are literally millions of Pakistanis who look like Shaheen Shah Afridi. I know because of I have been to Pakistan 37 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Taimur Khurram

The only thing freakish about Shaheen is his height, other than that, I've seen numerous Pakistanis (albeit certainly not most) that are his colour and/or have similar features.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## koolio

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nothing major. In NW and Western Pakistan, there are literally millions of Pakistanis who look like Shaheen Shah Afridi. I know because of I have been to Pakistan 37 times.



Even in Swat valley, there are loads of locals who have very light skin with brown hair and coloured eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Taimur Khurram said:


> The only thing freakish about Shaheen is his height, other than that, I've seen numerous Pakistanis (albeit certainly not most) that are his colour and/or have similar features.





In Quetta their are plenty of Pakistanis that are even more light skinned than Shaheen Shah Afridi with light coloured hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pakpride00090

Not impressed... Gangus are impressed by white looking Pakistanis but not us.. 

Here .. This dude is more white looking than shaheen shah and he is not even Pashtun . He is a memon Pakistani Diplomat , abdullah hussain haroon... His talking style is very pleasant as well.



. https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-a...=1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> Not impressed... Gangus are impressed by white looking Pakistanis but not us..
> 
> Here .. This dude is more white looking than shaheen shah and he is not even Pashtun . He is a memon Pakistani Diplomat , abdullah hussain haroon... His talking style is very pleasant as well.
> 
> 
> 
> . https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-ambassador-abdullah-hussain-haroon-the-permanent-representative-of-36354644.html?pv=1&stamp=2&imageid=481EBF3E-F05F-4D99-807B-FF2A9EC7EBE0&p=90440&n=0&orientation=0&pn=1&searchtype=0&IsFromSearch=1&srch=foo=bar&st=0&pn=1&ps=100&sortby=2&resultview=sortbyPopular&npgs=0&qt=abdullah%20hussain%20haroon&qt_raw=abdullah%20hussain%20haroon&lic=3&mr=0&pr=0&ot=0&creative=&ag=0&hc=0&pc=&blackwhite=&cutout=&tbar=1&et=0x000000000000000000000&vp=0&loc=0&imgt=0&dtfr=&dtto=&size=0xFF&archive=1&groupid=&pseudoid=&a=&cdid=&cdsrt=&name=&qn=&apalib=&apalic=&lightbox=&gname=&gtype=&xstx=0&simid=&saveQry=&editorial=1&nu=&t=&edoptin=&customgeoip=&cap=1&cbstore=1&vd=0&lb=&fi=2&edrf=&ispremium=1&flip=0&pl=





I always said difference between North Western rim and Gangus is racial...-it has nothing to do with Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Gentelman said:


> Someone close this thread :sigh:





Taimur Khurram said:


> The only thing freakish about Shaheen is his height, other than that, I've seen numerous Pakistanis (albeit certainly not most) that are his colour and/or have similar features.





koolio said:


> Even in Swat valley, there are loads of locals who have very light skin with brown hair and coloured eyes.


But the curious thing is not a single Pakistani cricketer in Pakistan's 70 years of cricket history looked European. This is the first one. The fairest Pakistani cricketer people have seen is Shahid Afridi (nickname: boom boom Afridi). 

- PRTP GWD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SABRE

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the curious thing is not a single Pakistani cricketer in Pakistan's 70 years of cricket history looked European. This is the first one. The fairest Pakistani cricketer people have seen is Shahid Afridi (nickname: boom boom Afridi).
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Imran was pretty fair. People from Northern parts of KP province and GB are generally very fair, and some have European (Greek) & Central Asian lineage. Pakistanis are generally fair and Shaheen Shah Afridi's complexion is not a rare one in the country and neither is hair colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nothing major. In NW and Western Pakistan, there are literally millions of Pakistanis who look like Shaheen Shah Afridi. I know because of I have been to Pakistan 37 times.




quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

No offense but this thread shows (Pakistanis-Indians) obsession with white skin. Every skin tone is beautiful and should be cherished equally. This is the reason why people ^^ above tend to be emotional and mental slaves of western society.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TNT

I dont think skin or hair colour is something that should make any difference. Pashtuns, mostly northern pashtuns are fair skinned and blonde hair. I am a northern pashtun and as kids we have blonde hair but with age it becomes dark and quickly becomes white.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

SABRE said:


> Imran was pretty fair. People from Northern parts of KP province and GB are generally very fair, and some have European (Greek) & Central Asian lineage. Pakistanis are generally fair and Shaheen Shah Afridi's complexion is not a rare one in the country and neither is hair colour.


Imran Khan was fair but NOT European looking. THIS guy looks like real European. Unacquainted strangers would seriously mistake him to be England's cricketer. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## letsrock

I have been watching numerous food blog videos of pakistan - they dont look white to me at all. Overwhelmingly south asian. Occasionally like one in ten or so looks like he can be southern european. I beleive there is a tendency to over notice ligher skinned people in indian and pakistan and make them like there are the identity while simply passing over or under notice the more abundantly numerous darker skinned ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the curious thing is not a single Pakistani cricketer in Pakistan's 70 years of cricket history looked European.



Even this guy doesn't really look European to me lol. I assume you're just referring to his skin colour, you see, when you spend all day out in the sun (as cricketers do), you're not exactly going to be snow white afterwards. You will probably tan. On top of this, most of the cricketers (AFAIK) come from east of the Indus river, where people tend to be darker in complexion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

HttpError said:


> No offense but this thread shows (Pakistanis-Indians) obsession with white skin. Every skin tone is beautiful and should be cherished equally. This is the reason why people ^^ above tend to be emotional and mental slaves of western society.




I am just saying us Negrito gangus are racially different than you guys...so this means the real difference between you and us is racial...which means you guys have nothing in common with us even if some of us may incidentally share the same religion as you



letsrock said:


> I have been watching numerous food blog videos of pakistan - they dont look white to me at all. Overwhelmingly south asian. Occasionally like one in ten or so looks like he can be southern european. I beleive there is a tendency to over notice ligher skinned people in indian and pakistan and make them like there are the identity while simply passing over or under notice the more abundantly numerous darker skinned ones.




we Gangus are Australoid Negritos compared to Irano-Afghan Pakistanis. (Asiatic Nordids)


----------



## HttpError

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am just saying us Negrito gangus are racially different than you guys...so this means the real difference between you and us is racial...which means you guys have nothing in common with us even if some of us may incidentally share the same religion as you



I don't take this kind of BS, maybe to some Pakistanis, this may sound amusing or even attractive but as you learn and travel around the world you start appreciating diversity. Pakistan is quite diverse we have all sorts of people but here is a thing. No one can be superior to other humans just based on their skin tones? In fact, I like our wheatish and tannish kind of complexion over pure pale white complexion any day of the week. Beauty is always subjective so it really depends on what you like or prefer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West





Not really bothered by what other people think. Couldn't care less. However, there are a few fair skinned Pakistanis in the West but they get confused for being Italian, Greek, South American, Turkish etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

HttpError said:


> I don't take this kind of BS, maybe to some Pakistanis, this may sound amusing or even attractive but as you learn and travel around the world you start appreciating diversity. Pakistan is quite diverse we have all sorts of people but here is a thing. No one can be superior to other humans just based on their skin tones? In fact, I like our wheatish and tannish kind of complexion over pure pale white complexion any day of the week. Beauty is always subjective so it really depends on what you like or prefer.




when did I say anything more superior to others? I am just saying Paks are Irano Afghan race (Asiatic Nordid) and we are Negrito Australoids...This is something 99 percent of Pakistanis on this forum will agree with ..they are the ones who are first to point out we are Negrito Australoids ...and we have no problem in accepting that descriptor...I am just saying that i accept the Pak proposition that we are fundamentally different racially and religion has nothing to do with..an Indian Muslim even after conversion to Islam will remain exactly like his Gangu Hindu brothers---Negrito Australoid..Becoming Muslim won't make him Irano-Afghan, won't make him an overseas Pakistani


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

letsrock said:


> I have been watching numerous food blog videos of pakistan - they dont look white to





letsrock said:


> I have been watching numerous food blog videos of pakistan - they dont look white to me at all. Overwhelmingly south asian. Occasionally like one in ten or so looks like he can be southern european. I beleive there is a tendency to over notice ligher skinned people in indian and pakistan and make them like there are the identity while simply passing over or under notice the more abundantly numerous darker skinned ones.






Most Pakistanis don't look White. But they don't look indian or bangladeshi either. We have a unique racial identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Not really bothered by what other people think. Couldn't care less. However, there are a few fair skinned Pakistanis in the West but they get confused for being Italian, Greek, South American, Turkish etc.




I am sorry bro...because of dysgenic and lopsided emigration the West thinks Pakistan is nothing but an extension of Ganguland when that is absolutely not true.....you know how much PR,image matters....It is because of the racial distinction of Ayub Khan that Pakistan rapidly developed with modern tech from the West during that era..you guys had F-86 Sabres for crying out loud then...it is like Pakistan flying F-22s now


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am just saying us Negrito gangus are racially different than you guys...so this means the real difference between you and us is racial...which means you guys have nothing in common with us even if some of us may incidentally share the same religion as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we Gangus are Australoid Negritos compared to Irano-Afghan Pakistanis. (Asiatic Nordids)



You are taking this racial nonsense way too seriously....



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am sorry bro...because of dysgenic and lopsided emigration the West thinks Pakistan is nothing but an extension of Ganguland when that is absolutely not true.....you know how much PR,image matters....It is because of the racial distinction of Ayub Khan that Pakistan rapidly developed with modern tech from the West during that era..you guys had F-86 Sabres for crying out loud then...it is like Pakistan flying F-22s now



Ayub was the best Pakistan ever had. It has been downhill since then.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West


Lol bro... are u serious ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

pakpride00090 said:


> Ayub was the best Pakistan ever had

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Gentelman said:


> Someone close this thread :sigh:


Tum kaalay ho to kia hoa dil walay ho 

@Mangus Ortus Novem @Blacklight



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> 37 times.


40 wali tasbeeh parh rahe ho ya 100 wali?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


>





pakpride00090 said:


> Ayub was the best Pakistan ever had. It has been downhill since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West


Bhai khairiat to hai ?

@SIPRA @Mangus Ortus Novem thermometer laao, Bachay ko diagnose karo virus ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

These rightist whites are fukin retarded.






Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These rightist whites are fukin retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Only that he is red...


----------



## SIPRA

StormBreaker said:


> Bhai khairiat to hai ?
> 
> @SIPRA @Mangus Ortus Novem thermometer laao, Bachay ko diagnose karo virus ke liye



Yeh barhi puraani beemaari hae aur lailaaj hae.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West



What if i told you that most of the people who think they know about Pakistan or Pakistanis have never even met a Pakistani? They just have this stereotype that somehow Pakistanis are dark or look like indians in general. (India being diverse af itself).

The same misconception is gone when they meet Pakistanis or visit the country.

Shaheen afridi is nothing unique in Pakistan. Infact he looks pretty average, specially his facial features

If anything Yasir Shah looks like Messi.











Between Pakistan is a diverse country.






Sarfaraz looks like any other indian, dudes family comes from modern day North India.

Look at Panjabi players. They are just as diverse looking. From Mishab to the 7ft tall giant Irfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## StormBreaker

SIPRA said:


> Yeh barhi puraani beemaari hae aur lailaaj hae.


Is ko cerfew lagado

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What if i told you that most of the people who think they know about Pakistan or Pakistanis have never even met a Pakistani? They just have this stereotype that somehow Pakistanis are dark or look like indians in general. (India being diverse af itself).
> 
> The same misconception is gone when they meet Pakistanis or visit the country.
> 
> Shaheen afridi is nothing unique in Pakistan. Infact he looks pretty average, specially his facial features
> 
> If anything Yasir Shah looks like Messi.




Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan


Nice example 200 million Pakistanis vs dirty old perverts. Do you wish to see the mugshots white or indian sec offenders ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am sorry bro...because of dysgenic and lopsided emigration the West thinks Pakistan is nothing but an extension of Ganguland when that is absolutely not true.....you know how much PR,image matters....It is because of the racial distinction of Ayub Khan that Pakistan rapidly developed with modern tech from the West during that era..you guys had F-86 Sabres for crying out loud then...it is like Pakistan flying F-22s now





In the UK, White Polish and Romanians get just as much racism from the White English as do Blacks and Muslims. So light skinned Pakistanis won't be spared either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nice example 200 million Pakistanis vs dirty old perverts. Do you wish to see the mugshots white or indian sec offenders ?




I am saying that Pak sex offenders in UK are the non-white looking ones among them....having more white blonde Pashtun emigres would mean image and status of Pakistan would increase by leaps and bounds


----------



## Blacklight

@Syed Hammad Ahmed @StormBreaker
I can literally hear you two singing:
_
Gori ho ya kali ho, chai pilany wali ho_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan



There are a lot of white dudes who go to south east asia to rape kiddies or wife up an asian wife because they are so hideous to look at.

Do you really think good looking pakistanis would resort to rape gangs to get sex ??



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am saying that Pak sex offenders in UK are the non-white looking ones among them....having more white blonde Pashtun emigres would mean image and status of Pakistan would increase by leaps and bounds



Women are very forgiving if you are good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am saying that Pak sex offenders in UK are the non-white looking ones among them....having more white blonde Pashtun emigres would mean image and status of Pakistan would increase by leaps and bounds


Not sure you stupid or trying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> @Syed Hammad Ahmed @StormBreaker
> I can literally hear you two singing:
> 
> Gori ho ya kali ho, chai pilany wali ho


Darmyani ho lekin ho too 



Blacklight said:


> @Syed Hammad Ahmed @StormBreaker
> I can literally hear you two singing:
> 
> Gori ho ya kali ho, chai pilany wali ho


Bas fantastic Ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Why does it matter what he looks like? Literally makes no sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blacklight

That Guy said:


> Why does it matter what he looks like? Literally makes no sense.


It's the weekend, people get intoxicated and cant defecate in the open, so they do it on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## StormBreaker

That Guy said:


> Why does it matter what he looks like? Literally makes no sense.


Isse ziada gora to mera tandoor wala hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> There are a lot of white dudes who go to south east asia to rape kiddies or wife up an asian wife because they are so hideous to look at.
> 
> Do you really think good looking pakistanis would resort to rape gangs to get sex ??
> 
> 
> 
> Women are very forgiving if you are good looking.




Finally a serious and enlightened comment...thank you

white doods in SE Asia have already wrecked their body with booze, smoking, obesity, poor hygiene...they could not attract a woman even if their life depended on it...there fore they resort to beta buxx in SE Asia


----------



## Blacklight

StormBreaker said:


> Isse ziada gora to mera tandoor wala hai


Ab pata chala larki q nahi mil rahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StormBreaker

Blacklight said:


> Ab pata chala larki q nahi mil rahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blacklight

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Finally a serious and enlightened comment...thank you
> 
> white doods in SE Asia have already wrecked their body with booze, smoking, obesity, poor hygiene...they could not attract a woman even if their life depended on it...there fore they resort to beta buxx in SE Asia



For opening a thread like this, may I ask, "kiya aap ka mantik santolan theek hai? "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Blacklight said:


> For opening a thread like this, may I ask, "kiya aap ka mantik santolan theek hai? "





I just wanted to drive home the point that the difference between Indo and Pak is the difference between the Negrito and the Nordid (as also proclaimed by PDF)...Islam plays no role in Indo-Pak difference


----------



## Blacklight

StormBreaker said:


>





Old School said:


>


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Oh please why are we discussing people color and preferring white over black. I mean whaaaaatttt? Its super cringe and racist stuff. Soon you will be posting faiza beauty cream and golden pearl ad here. Get your stuff right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Finally a serious and enlightened comment...thank you
> 
> white doods in SE Asia have already wrecked their body with booze, smoking, obesity, poor hygiene...they could not attract a woman even if their life depended on it...there fore they resort to beta buxx in SE Asia



Every top tier White dude only settles with a white woman. Pakistanis who are able to attract good looking white girls have already made it. They don't have to call hookers or go to extreme length i.e grooming gangs , to get sex.

I can only talk of US since I have personally experienced this society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Islam plays no role in Indo-Pak difference



Thank You for making the *point of this thread* clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Saleem

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I just wanted to drive home the point that the difference between Indo and Pak is the difference between the Negrito and the Nordid (as also proclaimed by PDF)...Islam plays no role in Indo-Pak difference


Man I dont know what is going around in your mind but neither Indian or Pakistani is a race. Both are multi-ethnic countries and people living in indian punjab and pakistani punjab are much similar than someone living in rajisthan and kerala


----------



## pakpride00090

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


>





Mentee said:


>



Granted Ayub was shit when he usurped Ms.Fatima's right to rule but in his era , economy was doing very good.
I was only speaking in terms of economy. Should have stated that in original comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> Every top tier White dude only settles with a white woman. Pakistanis who are able to attract good looking white girls have already made it. They don't have to call hookers or go to extreme length i.e grooming gangs , to get sex.
> 
> I can only talk of US since I have personally experienced this society.




You know what I have seen? as I used to have extensive Pak contacts a few years back....the Tall,chiselled, light North Western Pakistani would be cajoled to act as the tip of the spear (much to his own chagrin) by Southern Pakistanis when it came to socializing with girls during cultural parties or house parties....heck I have even videos from those said get togethers


----------



## Taimoor Khan

abcxyz0000 said:


> Imran Khan was fair but NOT European looking. THIS guy looks like real European. Unacquainted strangers would seriously mistake him to be England's cricketer.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



You having a laugh?

IK at his prime was the closest thing mankind have seen to a living Greek god. Dude can piss over any western male super model or Hollywood star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Taimoor Khan said:


> You having a laugh?
> 
> IK at his prime was the closest thing mankind have seen to a living Greek god. Dude can piss over any western male super model or Hollywood star.
> 
> View attachment 622895




people from Jalandhar tend to be good looking..thanks for the pic


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> You know what I have seen? as I used to have extensive Pak contacts a few years back....the Tall,chiselled, light North Western Pakistani would be cajoled to act as the tip of the spear (much to his own chagrin) by Southern Pakistanis when it came to socializing with girls during cultural parties or house parties....heck I have even videos from those said get togethers



Very understandable. This is a common tactic that dudes use to establish initial contact with girls. By attaching themselves with a good looking guy , they may single friendliness , high stature and position. Unfortunately, many of those dudes don't have the necessary skills to take the queen home and make mistakes. 
Now , everybody makes mistakes but you gotta have something to make her forgiving which brings me back to the original point i.e looks and/or money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Old School

I consider cricket players as circus clowns as cricket is no way a real sport. Modern cricket is an Indian business model which takes some lowly whites and corrupted third world countries to not make it look like 'all india'. The catch is "you too can become a slum dog millionaire !". No different than fake wrestling shows. Countries which can not get medals in Olympics are the ones who usually get 'self relief ' from cricket. We have to ban this fake sport circus in Pakistan and focus on real sports like soccer and athletics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> Very understandable. This is a common tactic that dudes use to establish initial contact with girls. By attaching themselves with a good looking guy , they may single friendliness , high stature and position. Unfortunately, many of those dudes don't have the necessary skills to take the queen home and make mistakes.
> Now , everybody makes mistakes but you gotta have something to make her forgiving which brings me back to the original point i.e looks and/or money.




Looks , height, muscles, status, money---->in that order

if you have the first three...women are ready to forgive even if you fumble around when it comes to game or charisma...(conservative girls prefer tall good looking guys who are a bit naive and with zero seduction skills)


----------



## Progressive1

nothing special , also native people of pakistan have pakistani features , I can tell mostly a dark sindhi from indian and light north paksitan from european or Turk , because we are racially pakistani for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

Taimoor Khan said:


> You having a laugh?
> 
> IK at his prime was the closest thing mankind have seen to a living Greek god. Dude can piss over any western male super model or Hollywood star.
> 
> View attachment 622895



Imran in his prime was really great. Nabbing a good looking 20 year old woman who had a very high position in british society when you are yourself a 40 year dude is certainly a remarkable feat.

Wasim Married a no name nobody , although she is good looking.

Shoaib settled with an Indian , albeit a very famous Indian that most Indians would have loved to marry.

Hassan settled with an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> Imran in his prime was really great. Nabbing a good looking 20 year old woman who had a very high position in british society when you are yourself a 40 year dude is certainly a remarkable feat.
> 
> Wasim Married a no name nobody , although she is good looking.
> 
> Shoaib settled with an Indian.
> 
> Hassan settled with an Indian.




I am loving the nascent Human Bio Diversity talks in this forum..keep it up

Shoaib meaning the guy who married Sania Mirza or Shoaib Akhtar?

Who is Hassan?


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am loving the nascent Human Bio Diversity talks in this forum..keep it up
> 
> Shoaib meaning the guy who married Sania Mirza or Shoaib Akhtar?
> 
> Who is Hassan?



Shoaib malik.. He married an Indian , albeit a very high ranking and world famous player that many Indians would have loved to marry.

Hassan Ali. A Pakistani fast bowler.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am loving the nascent Human Bio Diversity talks in this forum..keep it up
> 
> Shoaib meaning the guy who married Sania Mirza or Shoaib Akhtar?
> 
> Who is Hassan?



Something that might interest you.

Amir , married a British born Bengali woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## uk29

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> The Muslim Viking meme turns out to be real !!!...Do read the comments if you go over to their site
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> 
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> STEVE SAILER • JULY 8, 2019
> • 200 WORDS • 129 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipling’s insanely brilliant short story “The Man Who Would Be King,” which he wrote at age 22, is about two British sergeants who journey to pagan Kafiristan in Afghanistan to introduce civilization in the form of modern warfare. But Daniel Dravot (Sean Connery in John Huston’s 1975 movie), upon becoming king of Kafiristan, notices that Kafiris are blonds who sit upon chairs like Europeans, and resolves to civilize them rather than pillage them, much to the dismay and disgust of Peachey Carnehan (Michael Caine)..
> 
> [Spoiler alert]
> 
> This turns out to be a bad idea:
> 
> John Huston wanted to direct his movie version in a fair part of Turkey, but American drug war politics got in the way. Huston, Connery, and Caine wound up in a dark part of Morocco, which vindicated the use of Caine’s dark Indian model wife as Dravot’s wife Roxanne
> 
> Dravot : Peachy, I’m heartily ashamed for gettin’ you killed instead of going home rich like you deserved to, on account of me bein’ so bleedin’ high and bloody mighty. Can you forgive me?
> 
> Peachy Carnehan : That I can and that I do, Danny, free and full and without let or hindrance.
> 
> Anyway, the new 19 year old 6’5″ Pakistani cricket star looks like Peachey Carnehan’s worst nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC World Cup 2019: Shaheen Shah Afridi creates history, breaks 4 records and equals Tendulkar’s in one match against Bangladesh
> 
> No, Danny, he’s not like you and me!


This guy looks like average person of my town tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Pakistani Bhayya population percentage 
52.6+11.7+7.5=71.8%
Similar to India,,ekdum bhayya domination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uk29

halupridol said:


> Pakistani Bhayya population percentage
> 52.6+11.7+7.5=71.8%
> Similar to India,,ekdum bhayya domination.


To think of it we bhaiyyas need another set of 
Bhayyaiys to act as a buffer for persian 
Pashtuns and balochs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

halupridol said:


> Pakistani Bhayya population percentage
> 52.6+11.7+7.5=71.8%
> Similar to India,,ekdum bhayya domination.




Pakistani Punjabis, Sindhis etc are racially different to their indian counterparts. The ONLY similarity is language. That's it.


----------



## halupridol

uk29 said:


> To think of it we bhaiyyas need another set of
> Bhayyaiys to act as a buffer for persian
> Pashtuns and balochs


I know,,,too phattu to fight ur own wars 
Anyway,,gotta sleep,,baki nxt week aram se.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistani Punjabis, Sindhis etc are racially different to their indian counterparts. The ONLY similarity is language. That's it.


Yeah yeah bhayyaforever.


----------



## Progressive1

pakpride00090 said:


> Shoaib malik.. He married an Indian , albeit a very high ranking and world famous player that many Indians would have loved to marry.
> 
> Hassan Ali. A Pakistani fast bowler.


sa


Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am loving the nascent Human Bio Diversity talks in this forum..keep it up
> 
> Shoaib meaning the guy who married Sania Mirza or Shoaib Akhtar?
> 
> Who is Hassan?


pakistani people dont have to look like anyone else , pak people look good in their own way, it would be matter of time before pakistan will carve out its niche on global beauty , having a niche is much better than being B copy of someone elese, I am someone who has visited many countries and lived in pakistan all my life.


halupridol said:


> Pakistani Bhayya population percentage
> 52.6+11.7+7.5=71.8%
> Similar to India,,ekdum bhayya domination.


old census


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

halupridol said:


> I know,,,too phattu to fight ur own wars
> Anyway,,gotta sleep,,baki nxt week aram se.
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah bhayyaforever.





Perhaps according to indian FAKE NEWS..........


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I am saying that Pak sex offenders in UK are the non-white looking ones among them....having more white blonde Pashtun emigres would mean image and status of Pakistan would increase by leaps and bounds


Pretty sure sex offenders are the ugliest , pieces of shyt who cant get any. Thats the same for any place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## uk29

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistani Punjabis, Sindhis etc are racially different to their indian counterparts. The ONLY similarity is language. That's it.


Yes because for thousands of years there existed a line east of which people became different then west ...
There was a story that at a house between border of india and pakistan a mother gave birth to two sons .. .black and another white .. black one was raised on eastern room while whiter one on western room... "True story"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Progressive1 said:


> sa
> 
> pakistani people dont have to look like anyone else , pak people look good in their own way, it would be matter of time before pakistan will carve out its niche on global beauty , having a niche is much better than being B copy of someone elese, I am someone who has visited many countries and lived in pakistan all my life.
> 
> old census







Also, Pakistani Punjabis and Sindhis are racially different to indians of the same name. The ONLY similarity being language. As a Pakistani Punjabi, I have FAR more in common with a Pakistani Balouch, Pathan or Kalash. I have nothing in common with or feel ANY connection with an indian Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Progressive1

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan


bro, light blonde types are minority in lightest region of country but they do form visible minority there, pakistanis from all groups are dark haired dark eyeed population and they look good in their own way(this is coming from someonee who has visited many countries and lived all over pakistan), it would be matter of time pakistan will find its niche on global beauty spectrum, its good to find your own niche than become B copy of some pseudo euro look.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Also, Pakistani Punjabis and Sindhis are racially different to indians of the same name. The ONLY similarity being language. As a Pakistani Punjabi, I have FAR more in common with a Pakistani Balouch, Pathan or Kalash. I have nothing in common with or feel ANY connection with an indian Punjabi.


yes pakistanis from all groups form there own genetic cluster for the bulk (though large outliers also exist) , an iranic pakistani is not iranian , like an indic pakistan is not indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

uk29 said:


> Yes because for thousands of years there existed a line east of which people became different then west ...
> There was a story that at a house between border of india and pakistan a mother gave birth to two sons .. .black and another white .. black one was raised on eastern room while whiter one on western room... "True story"






For 1000s of years, the area that is now Pakistan was a central part of a nation that spanned Iran and Afghanistan, so what's your point?

Being a part of the British Raj/Empire between 1843 to 1947, doesn't make Pakistanis and indians the same people or have in anything in common. 

Ever wondered why a Pakistani Punjabi, Pathan or Balouch have 0 in common with central or south indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uk29

Progressive1 said:


> bro, light blonde types are minority in lightest region of country but they do form visible minority there, pakistanis from all groups are dark haired dark eyeed population and they look good in their own way(this is coming from someonee who has visited many countries and lived all over pakistan), it would be matter of time pakistan will find its niche on global beauty spectrum, its good to find your own niche than become B copy of some pseudo euro look.
> 
> 
> yes pakistanis from all groups form there own genetic cluster for the bulk (though large outliers also exist) , an iranic pakistani is not iranian , like an indic pakistan is not indian.


My question is just like indic and iranic is there a pakid ?



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> For 1000s of years, the area that is now Pakistan was a central part of a nation that spanned Iran and Afghanistan, so what's your point?
> 
> Being a part of the British Raj/Empire between 1843 to 1947, doesn't make Pakistanis and indians the same people or have in anything in common.
> 
> Ever wondered why a Pakistani Punjabi, Pathan or Balouch have 0 in common with central or south indians?


Actally in my city there are many people from rawalpindi , lahore, Peshawar
And i'll be honest they do look different
Not beacuse they are fair ... (Which they are but so are we ) 
But their features are different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Yes because for thousands of years there existed a line east of which people became different then west ...
> There was a story that at a house between border of india and pakistan a mother gave birth to two sons .. .black and another white .. black one was raised on eastern room while whiter one on western room... "True story"


This is correct but remember , the areas that make current Pakistan were 95%-99% muslim even during pre-partition time and there was little to no admixture with Hindus due to religious prohibition. Most of the foreign invasions usually stopped at the borders of Punjab and their mixture with native muslim population due to similar religion made it very possible for genetic diversity to happen.

Even if Indian subcontinent was one place, inter-religious marriage rarely happened hence there was no mixture b/w Hindus and muslims so your claim that we are same is very incorrect. If we didn't even mix with you during pre-partition time and actually wanted a separate country , what makes you think we are like you ?


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> My question is just like indic and iranic is there a pakid ?


no but there is genetics, linguistics is is just one aspect of determining genetic , geography is far bigger factor in genetics than language. A turk from anatolia look different from central asian turkic


----------



## uk29

Progressive1 said:


> no but there is genetics, linguistics is is just one aspect of determining genetic , geography is far bigger factor in genetics than language. A turk from anatolia look different from central asian turkic


A "turk" form anatolia has only 10-15% turkish genes from "Altai mountains"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> My question is just like indic and iranic is there a pakid ?



Pakistani race will exist few centuries from now since Pakistan is relatively a nascent state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Pakistani race will exists few centuries from now since Pakistan is relatively a nascent state.


Will pan be part spitting mujhajirs also be part of that new race


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

pakpride00090 said:


> Pakistani race will exists few centuries from now since Pakistan is relatively a nascent state.





You really think a single one of the modern nation states would survive 21st century? the coming Global collapse of Bond event plus Global warming


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> A "turk" form anatolia has only 10-15% turkish genes from "Altai mountains"


no doubt we share much with caucasoid/high cast indians , but low cast/tribal populations in india is breeding at rapid rate and differences between both countries are increasing. Obviously you can find pakistanis that look tamil but when you take populations as a whole you will realize what I am talking about.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> This is correct but remember , the areas that make current Pakistan were 95%-99% muslim even during pre-partition time and there was little to no admixture with Hindus due to religious prohibition. Most of the foreign invasions usually stopped at the borders of Punjab and their mixture with native muslim population due to similar religion made it very possible for genetic diversity to happen.
> 
> Even if Indian subcontinent was one place, inter-religious marriage rarely happened hence there was no mixture b/w Hindus and muslims so your claim that we are same is very incorrect. If we didn't even mix with you during pre-partition time and actually wanted a separate country , what makes you think we are like you ?


While you guys tell us all about pakistan a country of 200 million in detail ... 
Why you confidently forget that india is also diverse ( much more so )... a nation of 1400 million inhabitants ....
That is what my real question is ...



Progressive1 said:


> no doubt we share much with caucasoid/high cast indians , but low cast/tribal populations in india is breeding at rapid rate and differences between both countries are increasing. Obviously you can find pakistanis that look tamil but when you take populations as a whole you will realize what I am talking about.


I'll tell you what i think you can correct me ...
Punjabi from lahore and surrounding area is different from punjabi from south punjab ...
Pashtuns are very different from indians 
Sindhis are closest to indians and balochis the farthest . ..


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> You really think a single one of the modern nation states would survive 21st century? the coming Global collapse of Bond event plus Global warming



That is very legit concern but time will tell but assuming the best , I say that Pakistan will need at least 100-250 more years to be recognized as a different racial group entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uk29

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> For 1000s of years, the area that is now Pakistan was a central part of a nation that spanned Iran and Afghanistan, so what's your point?
> 
> Being a part of the British Raj/Empire between 1843 to 1947, doesn't make Pakistanis and indians the same people or have in anything in common.
> 
> Ever wondered why a Pakistani Punjabi, Pathan or Balouch have 0 in common with central or south indians?


Nahh i have much more important things to wonder ...
But have you ever wondered that why it is you take genetic test you will have 30-40% south indian 
(ASI) gene in you ( assuming you are punjabi or sindhi)


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> While you guys tell us all about pakistan a country of 200 million in detail ...
> Why you confidently forget that india is also diverse ( much more so )... a nation of 1400 million inhabitants ....
> That is what my real question is ...



You see and I will not be politically correct on this ...

Diversity is only celebrated if it leads to good looking and sharp featured race.

Indians unfortunately severely lack in that department. You can claim a million different races within your country but if all of them are ugly and short with some variations of black colour .... I am sorry nobody will take you seriously .



uk29 said:


> Nahh i have much more important things to wonder ...
> But have you ever wondered that why it is you take genetic test you will have 30-40% south indian
> (ASI) gene in you ( assuming you are punjabi or sindhi)



I am glad it is not 100% south Indian gene. Now that would be concerning... Anything below 50% is good.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> You see and I will not be politically correct on this ...
> 
> Diversity is only celebrated if it leads to good looking and sharp featured race.
> 
> Indians unfortunately severely lack in that department. You can claim a million different races within your country but if all of them are ugly and short with some variation among black colour .... I am sorry nobody will take you seriously .


Cool and I don't feel offended cause i don't fit that description ....
Feel free to search pahari people ...
Thing is you guys dont dont know people like us exist ...
Anyway a black sri sankan has 10 times percapita income then a white afghan 
...
So you know i'll take my chances on sri lankan dude


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> While you guys tell us all about pakistan a country of 200 million in detail ...
> Why you confidently forget that india is also diverse ( much more so )... a nation of 1400 million inhabitants ....
> That is what my real question is ...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what i think you can correct me ...
> Punjabi from lahore and surrounding area is different from punjabi from south punjab ...
> Pashtuns are very different from indians
> Sindhis are closest to indians and balochis the farthest . ..


i would say people from lahore/urban central Punjabis share the most with indians after karachi muhajirs , sindhis can be dark but thier features are unique most of the time , also their culture is insular , balochs are lighter than sindhis but darker than pashtuns , most different physically from indians would be people of northern pakistan , but than it depends on what type of indian, Indian Kashmiri and indian tamil will both have different degrees of similarities to bulk of pakistani population.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> You see and I will not be politically correct on this ...
> 
> Diversity is only celebrated if it leads to good looking and sharp featured race.
> 
> Indians unfortunately severely lack in that department. You can claim a million different races within your country but if all of them are ugly and short with some variations of black colour .... I am sorry nobody will take you seriously .
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad it is not 100% south Indian gene. Now that would be concerning... Anything below 50% is good.


Haha my own resut is 45% ani
30% asi
10 % siberian
15 % euro
...
Significantly more genetically diverse



Progressive1 said:


> i would say people from lahore/urban central Punjabis share the most with indians after karachi muhajirs , sindhis can be dark but thier features are unique most of the time , also their culture is insular , balochs are lighter than sindhis but darker than pashtuns , most different physically from indians would be people of northern pakistan , but than it depends on what type of indian, Indian Kashmiri and indian tamil will both have different degrees of similarities to bulk of pakistani population.


Somes up about right ...
Balochis are more different though ...
As they also have arabic genes as far as i know ...


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Haha my own resut is 45% ani
> 30% asi
> 10 % siberian
> 15 % euro
> ...
> Significantly more genetically diverse
> 
> 
> Somes up about right ...
> Balochis are more different though ...
> As they also have arabic genes as far as i know ...



You have to expand on the acronyms... I can't understand them

Arab lineage baloch are a tiny minority...Most are natives with no foreign admixture.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> You have to expand on the acronyms... I can't understand them
> 
> Arab lineage baloch are a tiny minority...Most are natives with no foreign admixture.


Ani == ( ancestral north indian -- highest percentage in gujrat and sindh)
Asi == ( ancestral south indian highest in southern states like tamil nadu )
Siberian == ( mongolian genes) 
Euro === ( genes from europe -- probably Ukraine )


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Ani == ( ancestral north indian -- highest percentage in gujrat and sindh)
> Asi == ( ancestral south indian highest in southern states like tamil nadu )
> Siberian == ( mongolian genes)
> Euro === ( genes from europe -- probably Ukraine )



15% is there but gonna be of little affect in front of dominant genes.


----------



## CrazyZ

Most Pakistani's are a blend between Indo-Aryan and Dravidian genetics...with a larger Indo-Aryan component compared to northern Indians. Many fair skinned Pakistani's will tan to a browner tone....So even browner Pakistani's may be of lighter skinned genetics then would appear. This is not isolated to Pakistani's. Genetic studies in Brazil have found that descendants of Europeans immigrants have become mostly brown skinned today. 

I am a tall fair skinned Punjabi with many western friends....that don't initially think I am South Asian. Put me in the sun long enough and I will tan to a light brown.


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> quite frankly the fair skinned White looking Pakistanis need to emigrate to West, as only then the image of Pak will change...the wrong people from Pak emigrated to the West


Eh?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

That Guy said:


> Why does it matter what he looks like? Literally makes no sense.


Just see how long this thread is running! 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## pakpride00090

Old School said:


> I consider cricket players as circus clowns as cricket is no way a real sport. Modern cricket is an Indian business model which takes some lowly whites and corrupted third world countries to not make it look like 'all india'. The catch is "you too can become a slum dog millionaire !". No different than fake wrestling shows. Countries which can not get medals in Olympics are the ones who usually get 'self relief ' from cricket. We have to ban this fake sport circus in Pakistan and focus on real sports like soccer and athletics.



Agree completely...You have explained it beautifully.



uk29 said:


> Cool and I don't feel offended cause i don't fit that description ....
> Feel free to search pahari people ...
> Thing is you guys dont dont know people like us exist ...
> Anyway a black sri sankan has 10 times percapita income then a white afghan
> ...
> So you know i'll take my chances on sri lankan dude



Pahari people look a little rugged but definitely not a very attractive race. Certainly far lower than attractive Pakistanis.

A white Afghan will easily attract women and social capital if he even tries where as a the ugly sri lankan will have to spend enormous amount of money to get a quality woman to be with him.

I know your type of Indians... Act all high and mighty but fail miserably when it comes to women and social status... Even with all the money , you can't buy height , face , skin color and social currency. Seen your types buying white escorts and hookers because you can't attract women even if your life depended on it.

A white afghan with his blessed genetics just needs a little boost when it comes to education and employment and he will be ahead than most funny looking gangus.



masterchief_mirza said:


> Eh?



Juggernaut has this weird theory that our PR image would improve dramatically if we move white looking Pakistanis to US/EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Progressive1

pakpride00090 said:


> Agree completely...You have explained it beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Pahari people look a little rugged but definitely not a very attractive race. Certainly far lower than attractive Pakistanis.
> 
> A white Afghan will easily attract women and social capital if he even tries where as a the ugly sri lankan will have to spend enormous amount of money to get a quality woman to be with him.
> 
> I know your type of Indians... Act all high and mighty but fail miserably when it comes to women and social status... Even with all the money , you can't buy height , face , skin color and social currency. Seen your types buying white escorts and hookers because you can't attract women even if your life depended on it.
> 
> A white afghan with his blessed genetics just needs a little boost when it comes to education and employment and he will be ahead than most funny looking gangus.
> 
> 
> 
> Juggernaut has this weird theory that our PR image would improve dramatically if we move white looking Pakistanis to US/EU.



tbh sirilankans are quite good looking from my experience and afghans who are not pashtuns can be quite so so, you have too much color bias , even in pakistan many dusky girls look better than whiter girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

Progressive1 said:


> tbh sirilankans are quite good looking from my experience and afghans who are not pashtuns can be quite so so, you have too much color bias , even in pakistan many dusky girls look better than whiter girls.



I have dated a few white girls but didn't go far with them because of religion. I agree, attractive Pak girls far better than white women .

Srilankans are definitely better looking than average gangus...Infact far better good looking than Indians.

Hazaras and Certain central asian races are attractive as well , although Pashtuns rank high.

Also , there are a lot of ugly pashtuns as well... People don't talk about them because they do not get the attention. Only the good looking ones get highlighted.

I don't have color bias. The above mentioned indian brought the white afghan and sri lankan into discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

No wonder fairness creams find its place in india, They are obsessed with white skin and they will for another 500 years.


----------



## MastanKhan

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the curious thing is not a single Pakistani cricketer in Pakistan's 70 years of cricket history looked European. This is the first one. The fairest Pakistani cricketer people have seen is Shahid Afridi (nickname: boom boom Afridi).
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Fazal Mahmood


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

MastanKhan said:


> Fazal Mahmood


It's not clear in Black & White photos but even he looks South Asian to me. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Agree completely...You have explained it beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> Pahari people look a little rugged but definitely not a very attractive race. Certainly far lower than attractive Pakistanis.
> 
> A white Afghan will easily attract women and social capital if he even tries where as a the ugly sri lankan will have to spend enormous amount of money to get a quality woman to be with him.
> 
> I know your type of Indians... Act all high and mighty but fail miserably when it comes to women and social status... Even with all the money , you can't buy height , face , skin color and social currency. Seen your types buying white escorts and hookers because you can't attract women even if your life depended on it.
> 
> A white afghan with his blessed genetics just needs a little boost when it comes to education and employment and he will be ahead than most funny looking gangus.
> 
> 
> 
> Juggernaut has this weird theory that our PR image would improve dramatically if we move white looking Pakistanis to US/EU.


Just google number of marriages between indian males and British white girls and pakistani men and British white girls .... 
As far as my race is concerned ... Well surely o dont need validation from you guys ...
Your women look manly with square jaws ...


----------



## Ace of Spades

@Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 I can't contemplate the reason you started this thread for?

@The Eagle


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Just google number of marriages between indian males and British white girls and pakistani men and British white girls ....
> As far as my race is concerned ... Well surely o dont need validation from you guys ...
> *Your women look manly with square jaws *...



Haha... All I am going to say about your women is that , if a man wants be castrated without resorting to medical or chemical way , he should look at Indian women. Indian women are ultimate boner killers

The article which you can read in your free time : https://www.singledudetravel.com/2013/12/indias-shocking-lack-of-attractive-women/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> Just google number of marriages between indian males and British white girls and pakistani men and British white girls ....
> As far as my race is concerned ... Well surely o dont need validation from you guys ...
> Your women look manly with square jaws ...


pakistanis in Uk mostly marry their cousins , otherwise there are many terms like "pakii shagger" created by white nationalists for young white girls trying to have "fun" with pakistani gangsters to look adventurous/cool, its just that pakistanis prefer their own kind the most. Also pakistanis come in various shapes/size and forms and pakistani women are known for their feminine beauty, you are confusing us for someone else.


----------



## padamchen

pakpride00090 said:


> Haha... All I am going to say about your women is that , if a man wants be castrated without resorting to medical or chemical way , he should look at Indian women. Indian women are ultimate boner killers
> 
> The article which you can read in your free time : https://www.singledudetravel.com/2013/12/indias-shocking-lack-of-attractive-women/



No offense but by Indian tastes (including alien Parsis) your women are too big boned and square jawed.

To the point of being quite manly.

And the noses ....

Case in point your SHO who was recently attacked at the mosque.

Or your pockmarked skin minister Heena Rabbani Khar.

I'm sure you guys equate white skin to beauty.

That's because you've grown up with such women for millennia.


----------



## uk29

Progressive1 said:


> pakistanis in Uk mostly marry their cousins , otherwise there are many terms like "pakii shagger" created by white nationalists for young white girls trying to have "fun" with pakistani gangsters to look adventurous/cool, its just that pakistanis prefer their own kind the most. Also pakistanis come in various shapes/size and forms and pakistani women are known for their feminine beauty, you are confusing us for someone else.


If pakistani so called looks are to be looked at
Then afghans and persians are your enhanced versions ... Why just don't go to them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

padamchen said:


> No offense but by Indian tastes (including alien Parsis) your women are too big boned and square jawed.
> 
> And the noses ....
> 
> Case in point your SHO who was recently attacked at the mosque.
> 
> I'm sure you guys equate white skin to beauty.
> 
> That's because you've grown up with such women for millennia.



Lmao....I don't take attractiveness opinion from the the ugliest race/nation on the planet...Gangu males and females are hideous and their lack of attractiveness is a globally known fact. There is a reason why your country is the rape capital of the world with hordes of ugly men and women. Creepy and bob and vegana types inundate your country.


It is funny when street shitters are talking about which nation is attractive and which isn't ...... LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Haha... All I am going to say about your women is that , if a man wants be castrated without resorting to medical or chemical way , he should look at Indian women. Indian women are ultimate boner killers
> 
> The article which you can read in your free time : https://www.singledudetravel.com/2013/12/indias-shocking-lack-of-attractive-women/


Probably a jittled lover whose indian ex cheated 
Him and now he resorts to rant on blogs to keep up with the pain ....


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Just google number of marriages between indian males and British white girls and pakistani men and British white girls ....
> As far as my race is concerned ... Well surely o dont need validation from you guys ...
> Your women look manly with square jaws ...



Irrelevant because Pakistanis value religion and similar culture before embarking upon marriage. 

Indians don't so it makes sense. Btw , we shag a lot of white women and unlike ugly indians , we don't pay


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Lmao....I don't take attractiveness opinion from the the ugliest race/nation on the planet...Gangu males and females are hideous and their lack of attractiveness is a globally known fact. There is a reason why your country is the rape capital of the world with hordes of ugly men and women. Creepy and bob and vegana types inundate your country.
> 
> 
> It is funny when street shitters are talking about which nation is attractive and which isn't ...... LOL


Remember i am not saying pakistani guys are bad ...
Just that your women also look manly ... 
Plus Punjabis are notoriously infamous for their skin hair


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Probably a jittled lover whose indian ex cheated
> Him and now he resorts to rant on blogs to keep up with the pain ....



Lol... Indian attractiveness is something that everyone is extremely familiar with world wide...Creating false reasons to make your self feel better won't change your height , facial look or skin color.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Irrelevant because Pakistanis value religion and similar culture before embarking upon marriage.
> 
> Indians don't so it makes sense. Btw , we shag a lot of white women and unlike ugly indians , we don't pay


You shagg lot of white women ? Or is it the other way around in those countries ?
Anyway for a layman you guys look like iran and india gave a birth .... As simple as that


----------



## padamchen

pakpride00090 said:


> Lmao....I don't take attractiveness opinion from the the ugliest race/nation on the planet...Gangu males and females are hideous and their lack of attractiveness is a globally known fact. There is a reason why your country is the rape capital of the world with hordes of ugly men and women. Creepy and bob and vegana types inundate your country.
> 
> 
> It is funny when street shitters are talking about which nation is attractive and which isn't ...... LOL



We've won more international beauty competitions , women as well as men, than most traditional good looking countries.

Face it bro.

You are a land of weird white man faced women.


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> If pakistani so called looks are to be looked at
> Then afghans and persians are your enhanced versions ... Why just don't go to them ?


no they are not,our features are differrent from them(barring some Afghans)


----------



## padamchen

uk29 said:


> You shagg lot of white women ? Or is it the other way around in those countries ?
> Anyway for a layman you guys look like iran and india gave a birth .... As simple as that



That's Afghanistan. 

Not Pakistan.


----------



## pakpride00090

uk29 said:


> Remember i am not saying pakistani guys are bad ...
> Just that your women also look manly ...
> Plus Punjabis are notoriously infamous for their skin hair



Almost every attractive women have good jaws. It is a sign of healthy face... No one likes recessed chin , double chin.

But I don't blame you , when you are surrounded by women with no chin or jaw , everything other than that seems abnormal.


----------



## uk29

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol... Indian attractiveness is something that everyone is extremely familiar with world wide...Creating false reasons to make your self feel better won't change your height , facial look or skin color.


Skin colour of my people is lighter than 90% of you guys ...
Search Herrlich (1937) == mountain indid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pakpride00090 said:


> Almost every attractive women have good jaws. It is a sign of healthy face... No one likes recessed chin , double chin.
> 
> But I don't blame you , when you are surrounded by women with no chin or jaw , everything other than that seems abnormal.



That's exactly what I'm saying.

Your racial version of beauty you are born into and grew up with culturally is what we call manly and frankly androgynous.


----------



## Progressive1

padamchen said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> Your racial version of beauty you are born into and grew up with culturally is what we call manly and frankly androgynous.


you arent familair with pakistani women than , if you think they are manly


----------



## uk29

Progressive1 said:


> no they are not,our features are differrent from them(barring some Afghans)


So you admit thing that make you different from afghans are little indian genes given by us ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Progressive1

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol... Indian attractiveness is something that everyone is extremely familiar with world wide...Creating false reasons to make your self feel better won't change your height , facial look or skin color.


you shouldnt be insulting indians bro , everyone likes his own race and people, just like we like pakistanis , they like themsleves and beauty is subjective at the end of the day.


----------



## padamchen

Progressive1 said:


> you arent familair with pakistani women than , if you think they are manly



There are two whole threads on this forum with your prettiest ladies.

And we see your common people on videos as well.


----------



## Progressive1

uk29 said:


> So you admit thing that make you different from afghans are little indian genes given by us ..


pakistan is diverse , you cant generalize us we have people as dark as tamils to as light as lightest afghans



padamchen said:


> There are two whole threads on this forum with your prettiest ladies.
> 
> And we see your common people on videos as well.


are you exposed with the full range in real life in flesh? if not you shouldnt be taking about it tbh.


----------



## padamchen

Progressive1 said:


> pakistan is diverse , you cant generalize us we have people as dark as tamils to as light as lightest afghans



Case in point.

Katrina Kaif and Kareena Kapoor are two Indian girls who look like Pakistanis.

Take a poll of Indians to see how many of us think they are pretty.

Versus you know ...


----------



## uk29

Progressive1 said:


> pakistan is diverse , you cant generalize us we have people as dark as tamils to as light as lightest afghans


Ok but you can generalize
A tamil with a naga ..
A marathi with a dogra ...
A sikh man with a malabar christian ...
A andamanese tribal guy with a bhaiiya from up
Haan ?


----------



## pakpride00090

padamchen said:


> We've won more international beauty competitions , women as well as men, than most traditional good looking countries.
> 
> Face it bro.
> 
> You are a land of weird white man faced women.



Lol , those competitions are not reflective of reality.

Are you telling me a shit skin ugly indian women like her ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCJCe8tWY4ugCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI) 

is better than an avg white american https://www.dreamstime.com/young-am...g-black-sleeve-low-cut-t-shirt-image119420921


----------



## padamchen

Progressive1 said:


> pakistan is diverse , you cant generalize us we have people as dark as tamils to as light as lightest afghans
> 
> 
> are you exposed with the full range in real life in flesh? if not you shouldnt be taking about it tbh.



Man how many of you are exposed to "full range" of Indian girls "in flesh"?


----------



## B.K.N

Progressive1 said:


> pakistan is diverse , you cant generalize us we have people as dark as tamils to as light as lightest afghans


An average Pakistani is brown. And an average pathan is little lighter than an average Punjabi. Itna bhi koi diverse nhi ha. Lightest and darkest are a small minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Progressive1

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol , those competitions are not reflective of reality.
> 
> Are you telling me a shit skin ugly indian women like her ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/nina-davuluri-newlycrowned-miss-america-2014-never-forgot-indian-roots/1170326/&psig=AOvVaw3wvoEBg17iRM--LLpSxXtr&ust=1586757017932000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCJCe8tWY4ugCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI)
> 
> is better than an avg white american https://www.dreamstime.com/young-am...g-black-sleeve-low-cut-t-shirt-image119420921


they are on par tbh , i like indian girl bit more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol , those competitions are not reflective of reality.
> 
> Are you telling me a shit skin ugly indian women like her ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/nina-davuluri-newlycrowned-miss-america-2014-never-forgot-indian-roots/1170326/&psig=AOvVaw3wvoEBg17iRM--LLpSxXtr&ust=1586757017932000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCJCe8tWY4ugCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI)
> 
> is better than an avg white american https://www.dreamstime.com/young-am...g-black-sleeve-low-cut-t-shirt-image119420921



You seem to be smarting that I called your women manly.

Actually in many cases it's worse.

Ambiguity is never pretty.


----------



## pakpride00090

padamchen said:


> Case in point.
> 
> Katrina Kaif and Kareena Kapoor are two Indian girls who look like Pakistanis.
> 
> Take a poll of Indians to see how many of us think they are pretty.
> 
> Versus you know ...



Lol ... Both of these women have Pakistani genes in them. 

One is a muslim and another is married to a muslim.

These women are anomalies and it is no wonder why they are so famous in bollywood.


----------



## Progressive1

padamchen said:


> Case in point.
> 
> Katrina Kaif and Kareena Kapoor are two Indian girls who look like Pakistanis.
> 
> Take a poll of Indians to see how many of us think they are pretty.
> 
> Versus you know ...


disha patani looks most pakistani out of indian actresses also some sindhi indian actresses, katrina and karina both have british admix to they are not represrentative of any nationality , they are mixed.



padamchen said:


> Man how many of you are exposed to "full range" of Indian girls "in flesh"?


did I said anything wrong about indian , i even said we paks are very close to caucasoid/high cast indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

padamchen said:


> You seem to be smarting that I called your women manly.
> 
> Actually in many cases it's worse.
> 
> Ambiguity is never pretty.



Looks like you like no chin/ recessed chin type females... 

Well , just like most ugly indian males , you are surrounded by ugly looking females so a normal one would look unusual to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol ... Both of these women have Pakistani genes in them.
> 
> One is a muslim and another is married to a muslim.
> 
> These women are anomalies and it is no wonder why they are so famous in bollywood.



Bacche

Marry karne se genes bacchon mein jaate Hain.

Mummy mein Nahin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Progressive1 said:


> they are on par tbh , i like indian girl bit more



They are on par ?? Bhai kia hogaya hai and you like the indian one more....


----------



## Valar.

Progressive1 said:


> disha patani



Had to google and all I saw was silicone. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Cashew said:


> Had to google and all I saw was silicone. lol



And same square jaw Pakistani face cut.


----------



## Valar.

padamchen said:


> And same square jaw Pakistani face cut.



I like that. Never liked round faced chicks... :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

padamchen said:


> And same square jaw Pakistani face cut.


Your beauty standards are very unusual... 

You are in a tiny minority that likes no chin type females..


----------



## gangsta_rap

what am i reading here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Cashew said:


> I like that. Never liked round faced chicks... :/


Square jaw and a good chin is a hallmark sign of attractive face but this indian dude thinks otherwise .... Well what can I say


----------



## padamchen

Cashew said:


> I like that. Never liked round faced chicks... :/



The world over, across races and cultures and skin tones, the standard of beauty remains oval or heart shaped faces for women.

That's what Google Baba tells me.

To my untrained male eyes, Pakistani girls just look a bit manly.

No doubt they are fair and chikni and sexy and all of that.

I'm just talking face.



pakpride00090 said:


> Your beauty standards are very unusual...
> 
> You are in a tiny minority that likes no chin type females..



Oval n heart shaped girls have chins.

Pakistani girls have jaws.


----------



## Valar.

padamchen said:


> The world over, across races and cultures and skin tones, the standard of beauty remains oval or heart shaped faces for women.
> 
> That's what Google Baba tells me.
> 
> To my untrained male eyes, Pakistani girls just look a bit manly.
> 
> No doubt they are fair and chikni and sexy and all of that.
> 
> I'm just talking face.



Beauty is subjective my friend. No such thing as world over or across the races etc.

You are just showing your personal preferences and I am mine.


----------



## padamchen

Cashew said:


> Beauty is subjective my friend. No such thing as world over or across the races etc.
> 
> You are just showing your personal preferences and I am mine.



I'm talking about scientifically conducted blinded studies and surveys with very large and very diverse population samples.

Of course the discussion (I'm bored and have seen these we white you ugly threads a million times before) started on personal preferences.


----------



## Valar.

padamchen said:


> I'm talking about scientifically conducted blinded studies and survey with very large and very diverse population samples.



LOL....


----------



## Ace of Spades

@waz the infestation has increased again. Your services are badly needed bro.


----------



## padamchen

Ace of Spades said:


> @waz the infestation has increased again. Your services are badly needed bro.



Lolzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Progressive1

padamchen said:


> Lolzzzzzz


you can see some diveristy in people of pakistan thread if you are genuinly curious


----------



## padamchen

Progressive1 said:


> you can see some diveristy in people of pakistan thread if you are genuinly curious



You want diversity, come to India.

Pakistan, to put things in perspective, is just one state of India.

You are as big and as diverse as Uttar Pradesh


----------



## Progressive1

padamchen said:


> You want diversity, come to India.
> 
> Pakistan, to put things in perspective, is just one state of India.
> 
> You are as big and as diverse as Uttar Pradesh


well geography determines a lot of diversity bro , pakistan is stituated as meeting point of three asian plates , while uttarpradesh is firmly in gagatic plains. Pakistan will have more diversity , also see genetic map of pakistan by any big dna company , its most diverse of all asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

abcxyz0000 said:


> It's not clear in Black & White photos but even he looks South Asian to me.
> 
> - PRTP GWD



Why do you kids retort with out thinking about what you are saying---?


----------



## padamchen

Progressive1 said:


> well geography determines a lot of diversity bro , pakistan is stituated as meeting point of three asian plates , while uttarpradesh is firmly in gagatic plains. Pakistan will have more diversity , also see genetic map of pakistan by any big dna company , its most diverse of all asia



Same with Uttar Pradesh.

Every horde that broke through the Hindu Kush, finally made it to the plains.

Some went back. 

Some assimilated.

Lots of different seed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

uk29 said:


> Nahh i have much more important things to wonder ...
> But have you ever wondered that why it is you take genetic test you will have 30-40% south indian
> (ASI) gene in you ( assuming you are punjabi or sindhi)






That is neither here nor there. West Africans and Scandanavians both have a 50-60% genetic match but both are VASTLY racially and genetically different. Even a 1% genetic difference has a significant impact on racial and genetic differences. Unless they are an exact genetic match, the racial differences will be significant. Even dolphins and bananas have genetic similarities with humans but all 3 have completely different phenotypes.


----------



## Zibago

He is the future of our pace attack his skin colour has nothing to do with who he is I dont know why people fuss so much about skin colour?



Blacklight said:


> _ Gori ho ya kali ho, chai pilany wali ho_


Sirf nabz chalti ho  Kiyon @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

uk29 said:


> While you guys tell us all about pakistan a country of 200 million in detail ...
> Why you confidently forget that india is also diverse ( much more so )... a nation of 1400 million inhabitants ....
> That is what my real question is ...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what i think you can correct me ...
> Punjabi from lahore and surrounding area is different from punjabi from south punjab ...
> Pashtuns are very different from indians
> Sindhis are closest to indians and balochis the farthest . ..








indian may have more diversity than Pakistan but the different racial and genetic groups that make up india have virtually nothing in common with the racial and genetic groups that make up Pakistan.


----------



## Zibago

Angry Easterling said:


> what am i reading here...


Unique form of hatred born out of inferiority complex


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

padamchen said:


> You want diversity, come to India.
> 
> Pakistan, to put things in perspective, is just one state of India.
> 
> You are as big and as diverse as Uttar Pradesh






FALSE NARRATIVE. The racial and genetic groups that make up india and utter pradesh are different to those that make up Pakistan. There is no similarity whatsoever.


----------



## padamchen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> FALSE NARRATIVE. The racial and genetic groups that make up india and utter pradesh are different to those that make up Pakistan. There is no similarity whatsoever.



Just look at the flow of genes and people historically, aways from the prism of the last 1300 years.


----------



## bananarepublic

padamchen said:


> Just look at the flow of genes and people historically, aways from the prism of the last 1300 years.


More complex than you imagine.
Numerous communities have moved around the Subcontinent and Numerous outside communities have left their marks.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

padamchen said:


> Just look at the flow of genes and people historically, aways from the prism of the last 1300 years.





That means NOTHING when all the racial and genetic groups that make up modern day india are now very different to those that make up modern day Pakistan.


----------



## padamchen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> That means NOTHING when all the racial and genetic groups that make up modern day india are now very different to those that make up modern day Pakistan.



You all speak the same language.

Brothers.

Gharelu jhagda 

Nautanki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

padamchen said:


> You all speak the same language.
> 
> Brothers.
> 
> Gharelu jhagda
> 
> Nautanki.







Jamaicans and West Africans all speak English. Does that make them the same race as White Western European English people? In the same way, indians and Pakistanis speaking the same language doesn't make them the same people. 40% of Pakistanis speak the same language as Iranians and Afghans do. It doesn't make us Iranian or Afghan just as it doesn't make us indian.


----------



## padamchen

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Jamaicans and West Africans all speak English. Does that make them the same race as White Western European English people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

pakpride00090 said:


> Lol , those competitions are not reflective of reality.
> 
> Are you telling me a shit skin ugly indian women like her ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=http://archive.indianexpress.com/news/nina-davuluri-newlycrowned-miss-america-2014-never-forgot-indian-roots/1170326/&psig=AOvVaw3wvoEBg17iRM--LLpSxXtr&ust=1586757017932000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCJCe8tWY4ugCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAI)



Here is the Indian actress Ileana D'Cruz. She's from Goa and dark. Yet she is beautiful :












@padamchen



pakpride00090 said:


> is better than an avg white american https://www.dreamstime.com/young-am...g-black-sleeve-low-cut-t-shirt-image119420921



She's not attractive at all.

I find Amanda Seyfried and Anna Kendrick to be the epitome of American beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

jamahir said:


> Here is the Indian actress Ileana D'Cruz. She's from Goa and dark. Yet she is beautiful :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @padamchen
> 
> 
> 
> She's not attractive at all.
> 
> I find Amanda Seyfried and Anna Kendrick to be the epitome of American beauty.



You have low standards


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> Here is the Indian actress Ileana D'Cruz. She's from Goa and dark. Yet she is beautiful :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @padamchen
> 
> 
> 
> She's not attractive at all.
> 
> I find Amanda Seyfried and Anna Kendrick to be the epitome of American beauty.



Trust you to convert any thread into chick watching. Lol

Good good

Lockdown hai.

@PAKISTANFOREVER bring on the square jawed eagle beaks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Progressive1 said:


> even in pakistan many dusky girls look better than whiter girls.



@Zibago was in love with the Pakistani model, Sunita Marshall, who is dusky.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> No wonder fairness creams find its place in india, They are obsessed with white skin and they will for another 500 years.



Here is Fair and Lovely cream Pakistan :








padamchen said:


> Or your pockmarked skin minister Heena Rabbani Khar.



Hina is quite attractive. Especially that dupatta on her head makes me want to do Love Jihad with her.



hussain0216 said:


> You have low standards



You must simply be a white worshiper. 

Edit : Also, I like the girl-next-door types.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

hussain0216 said:


> You have low standards



Low standards is not who you find attractive physically.
Low standard is when you start proposing them or any chick on facebook. Lol...



jamahir said:


> I don't really know what she thinks of me. She's not my GF yet. I have sent her my marriage proposal. She has not yet replied.
> 
> I don't think she dislikes me in any way but I don't know what she thinks of me about marriage.


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> @Zibago was in love with the Pakistani model, Sunita Marshall, who is dusky.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Fair and Lovely cream Pakistan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hina is quite attractive. Especially that dupatta on her head makes me want to do Love Jihad with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You must simply be a white worshiper.


Lol

Zibago loves Japanese fuljharis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Cashew said:


> Low standard is when you start proposing them or any chick on facebook. Lol



Not any girl but a certain girl.



padamchen said:


> Lol
> 
> Zibago loves Japanese fuljharis.



Japanese dolls, eh ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

uk29 said:


> If pakistani so called looks are to be looked at
> Then afghans and persians are your enhanced versions ... Why just don't go to them ?



This..

If Pakistan has millions of blondes, then surely Iran,Afghanistan and Tajikistan has tens of millions of them? (an order of magnitude more)


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> Not any girl but a certain girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese dolls, eh ??



Yeah. 

The ones that make mewing sounds when squeezed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

abcxyz0000 said:


> Just see how long this thread is running!
> 
> - PRTP GWD


It's still stupid, regardless.


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> Yeah.







padamchen said:


> The ones that make mewing sounds when squeezed.



That sounds strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> That sounds strange.



Nothing strange.

Japanese girls sound very similar to Indian girls.

When they're happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> Nothing strange.
> 
> Japanese girls sound very similar to Indian girls.
> 
> When they're happy.



OK, I will take your word for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> OK, I will take your word for it.



So you have a dupatta fetish. 

Noice.

I like those Gujurati/Rajasthani backless blouses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

jamahir said:


> Here is the Indian actress Ileana D'Cruz. She's from Goa and dark. Yet she is beautiful :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @padamchen
> 
> 
> 
> She's not attractive at all.
> 
> I find Amanda Seyfried and Anna Kendrick to be the epitome of American beauty.







Very average looking. Barely ordinary.


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> So you have a dupatta fetish.
> 
> Noice.



Heh heh.



padamchen said:


> I like those Gujurati/Rajasthani backless blouses.



Yum !!


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

uk29 said:


> Skin colour of my people is lighter than 90% of you guys ...
> Search Herrlich (1937) == mountain indid




excellent resource thank you 

much better than the pmsol3 blog

https://pmsol3.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/world-of-facial-averages-middle-eastern-and-central-asian/


----------



## jamahir

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Very average looking. Barely ordinary.



I like girl-next-door types. Not overly glamorous ones.

But watch Ileana's vids. Maybe you will find her attractive.

Look at Amanda and Anna too.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

uk29 said:


> Skin colour of my people is lighter than 90% of you guys ...
> Search Herrlich (1937) == mountain indid







Sure sure. indians are more light skinned and fairer than Pakistanis........................south indians, tamils and gujuratis are more lighter skinned than Punjabis, Pathans, Baloch and the Kalash............ .....


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> Not any girl but a certain girl.



Well, let's see...
If I live in a city of 15 million people with half the female population.
And the only woman I find to propose is on facebook then I would think there is something wrong with me.
And if she rejects me(which she should) then I would think there is something seriously wrong with me.
And if by chance she accepts, then I would think that something is seriously seriously wrong with her. Looolz...


----------



## Zibago

jamahir said:


> @Zibago was in love with the Pakistani model, Sunita Marshall, who is dusky.


Yeah she still is something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Cashew said:


> Well, let's see...
> If I live in a city of 15 million people with half the female population.
> And the only woman I find to propose is on facebook then I would think there is something wrong with me.
> And if she rejects me(which she should) then I would think there is something seriously wrong with me.
> And if by chance she accepts, then I would think that something is seriously seriously wrong with her. Looolz...



Calm down. She was my colleague in a company we used to work some time ago and many of our co-workers used to knew my quite vocal love for her. Most of all, she knew it too.

I am not a FB person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Sure sure. indians are more light skinned and fairer than Pakistanis........................south indians, tamils and gujuratis are more lighter skinned than Punjabis, Pathans, Baloch and the Kalash............ .....


Also I dont think there is one look that is average I mean there is so much diversity here looks change depending on where you go in Pakistan so I hold the same position I held 5 years ago 


Zibago said:


> How on earth do you average


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> Calm down. She was my colleague in a company we used to work from 2013 to 2014 and many of our co-workers used to know of my quite-vocal love for her. Most of all, she knew it too.
> 
> I am not a FB person.



Lool... It took you 6/7 years to propose her that too online when she's not even your girlfriend?

Anyway, your life your choices, I suppose.


----------



## Mugen

jamahir said:


> @Zibago was in love with the Pakistani model, Sunita Marshall, who is dusky.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Fair and Lovely cream Pakistan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hina is quite attractive. Especially that dupatta on her head makes me want to do Love Jihad with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You must simply be a white worshiper.
> 
> Edit : Also, I like the girl-next-door types.


The girl in the pic is ugly. But avg. Pakistani girl is still much better looking than avg Indian girl.
And I agree that Pakistanis have a problem with worshiping white skin and not focusing on features that make a face/body attractive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Cashew said:


> Lool... It took you 6/7 years to propose her that too online when she's not even your girlfriend?



I had declared to her right then. She said no for certain reasons. But then itself I delivered a message through her friends that "Tu haan kar ya na kar, tu hai meri, Kiran".

That's that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

few years back ...I wanted a son like this :







and a woman like this:








Dad and Son lifting together..coming back home and Mom making Fruit shake and Lassi...My own piece of Paradise on earth


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> few years back ...I wanted a son like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a woman like this:







..................POTM!...........


----------



## Mugen

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> few years back ...I wanted a son like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a woman like this:


I see... It is sad to see how far fathers are willing to go to ensure that bad men don't chase after their daughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Mugen said:


> The girl in the pic is ugly.



She's the Pakistani actress Mawra Hocane. She's not ugly but cute. Not beautiful but cute.

She was in the Hindi film Sanam Teri Kasam.


----------



## Mugen

jamahir said:


> She's the Pakistani actress Mawra Hocane. She's not ugly but cute. Not beautiful but cute.
> 
> She was in the Hindi film Sanam Teri Kasam.


I know she is Pakistani. To each their own, I think she is very unattractive. I also find most Pakistanis women in the film industry not very attractive either. I have often seen better looking ones in dramas or even the news. I am also fairly sure that most good looking Pakistani women would not be in the media because of culture and religious restrictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mugen said:


> I know she is Pakistani. To each their own, I think she is very unattractive.



I think she was taken into the film because she could play a Tamil Brahmin girl repressed by her family.



Mugen said:


> I also find most Pakistanis women in the film industry not very attractive either. I have often seen better looking ones in dramas or even the news. I am also fairly sure that most good looking Pakistani women would not be in the media because of culture and religion restrictions.



OK.


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> I had declared to her right then. She said no for certain reasons. But then itself I delivered a message through her friends that "Tu haan kar ya na kar, tu hai meri, Kiran".
> 
> That's that.



So, somebody rejected you and you proposed her again indirectly with a frickin bollywood dialogue? Loooolz...

Seriously bro, have some dignity.

Now please don't give me some other dialogue about true love. Haha


----------



## jamahir

Cashew said:


> Now please don't give me some other dialogue about true love. Haha



No need to. The first itself has conveyed everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> few years back ...I wanted a son like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a woman like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dad and Son lifting together..coming back home and Mom making Fruit shake and Lassi...My own Paradise on earth



why past tense?


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Maori and Polynesian women are like teardrops of the Sky Father ...beautiful in a long forgotten way 






sometimes their dresses and locales echo of the Konkani coast and women



Steiner said:


> why past tense?



the woman who has my heart is different but equally strong and feisty


----------



## padamchen

Desi brothers finally bonding over what they like best.

Nautanki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

jamahir said:


> No need to. The first itself has conveyed everything.



Alrighty man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 21st Century Vampire

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> the woman who has my heart is different but equally strong and feisty



stay happy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> the woman who has my heart is different but equally strong and feisty



Tell us more.


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> Tell us more.




was on my way to therapy(weekly autism therapy) to a non-descript nearby town...We were on the platform..she asked for directions (train timings and placements changed that day due to construction up ahead)..we were supposed to be on the same train...been together ever since

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> was on my way to therapy(weekly autism therapy) to a non-descript nearby town...We were on the platform..she asked for directions (train timings and placements changed that day due to construction up ahead)..we were supposed to be on the same train...been together ever since



Nice. 

But in Deutschland or India ??


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> Nice.
> 
> But in Deutschland or India ??



Deutschland



jamahir said:


> I like girl-next-door types. Not overly glamorous ones.
> 
> But watch Ileana's vids. Maybe you will find her attractive.
> 
> Look at Amanda and Anna too.




I don't know if this is too overt...but of all South Asian actresses I have seen till now...(Indo,Pak,Nepal,BD) , Ileana D'Cruz has the best waist to hip ratio out there...even though she is on the thin side...that itself puts her in top tier league of global beauties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> I don't know if this is too overt...but of all South Asian actresses I have seen till now...(Indo,Pak,Nepal,BD) , Ileana D'Cruz has the best waist to hip ratio out there



Agreed. She has wide hips



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> even though she is on the thin side...that itself puts her in top tier league of global beauties



Well, she may have the modern Western ideal of female structure but I agree with you, she has to put on weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Mugen said:


> I see... It is sad to see how far fathers are willing to go to ensure that bad men don't chase after their daughter.



If I ever have a daughter(hope so), she is free to choose her own man , but she would have to marry him ....and both of them are going to live with us 

I think those are are very liberal terms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> ....and both of them are going to live with us



The "Ghar jamai" arrangement is there in desi lands but is it also found in the West ??


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> The "Ghar jamai" arrangement is there in desi lands but is it also found in the West ??




only in rich classes.(you see these arrangements in TV movies)..certainly not a commonality............mostly it is a 50-50 split between cohabitation and marriage. (cohabitation even when there are kids, but that is more so the norm in Scandanavian countries)

The hook up culture in Germany is a bit lower than Anglo countries except Berlin.....People who end up sharing bed, usually become bf-gf within a couple of weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Dad and Son lifting together..coming back home and Mom making Fruit shake and Lassi...My own piece of Paradise on earth



...with the radio playing this song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nyarlathotep

uk29 said:


> Just google number of marriages between indian males and British white girls and pakistani men and British white girls ....
> As far as my race is concerned ... Well surely o dont need validation from you guys ...
> Your women look manly with square jaws ...



Indian women marrying white men is much more widespread (especially in the middle class) compared to Indian men marring white women. However both are more common than Pakistanis mixing with other ethnicities...

But this is not to do with looks or beauty but merely cultural; with race mixing being greatly frowned upon...

At the same time however the stigma and stereotyping against Indian men is very prevalent in the UK with the ‘bobs and vegene’ and ‘currycels’ for example.

What is also interesting is the fact that even with all the Pakistani grooming gangs in the UK it is seen as an Indian thing, with the Indian 50 year old men, Indian ‘nonces’ but never Pakistani.

In fact the only intolerance and bigotry I have received as a Pakistani was of a purely religious nature, not cultural nor ethnic...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

PN2020 said:


> Indian women marrying white men is much more widespread (especially in the middle class) compared to Indian men marring white women. However both are more common than Pakistanis mixing with other ethnicities...
> 
> But this is not to do with looks or beauty but merely cultural; with race mixing being greatly frowned upon...
> 
> At the same time however the stigma and stereotyping against Indian men is very prevalent in the UK with the ‘bobs and vegene’ and ‘currycels’ for example.
> 
> What is also interesting is the fact that even with all the Pakistani grooming gangs in the UK it is seen as an Indian thing, with the Indian 50 year old men, Indian ‘nonces’ but never Pakistani.
> 
> In fact the only intolerance and bigotry I have received as a Pakistani was of a purely religious nature, not cultural nor ethnic...




Pakistani grooming gangs are Indian?? this is news to me


----------



## Dalai Lama

PN2020 said:


> Indian women marrying white men is much more widespread (especially in the middle class) compared to Indian men marring white women. However both are more common than Pakistanis mixing with other ethnicities...
> 
> But this is not to do with looks or beauty but merely cultural; with race mixing being greatly frowned upon...
> 
> At the same time however the stigma and stereotyping against Indian men is very prevalent in the UK with the ‘bobs and vegene’ and ‘currycels’ for example.
> 
> What is also interesting is the fact that even with all the Pakistani grooming gangs in the UK it is seen as an Indian thing, with the Indian 50 year old men, Indian ‘nonces’ but never Pakistani.
> 
> In fact the only intolerance and bigotry I have received as a Pakistani was of a purely religious nature, not cultural nor ethnic...



Do tell us where you live where race mixing is frowned upon? 

I bet it's 4Chan.


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Pakistani grooming gangs are Indian?? this is news to me



Forgive me Sir u seem to have misinterpreted what I said...

I was merely communicating the differing perceptions of Indians and Pakistanis (at least to my experiences)...



Internal Matter said:


> Do tell us where you live where race mixing is frowned upon?
> 
> I bet it's 4Chan.



4chan 
8chan
Certain spheres of Reddit 

Many others...

But I was specifically talking about between Pakistanis themselves


----------



## Gentelman

StormBreaker said:


> Tum kaalay ho to kia hoa dil walay ho
> 
> 
> 
> What are you?
> 9?
> Gori chamri kaali chamri argument is an argument worth it?
> I'm surprised...
Click to expand...




abcxyz0000 said:


> But the curious thing is not a single Pakistani cricketer in Pakistan's 70 years of cricket history looked European. This is the first one. The fairest Pakistani cricketer people have seen is Shahid Afridi (nickname: boom boom Afridi).
> 
> - PRTP GWD


Dear, a crucket team isn't a good place to study a country's genetic chain.
An european? Why will pakistanis look european?
People here have Greek genes, central Asian genes and anciant Indus People genes. 
Having greek genes doesn't make tribes such as kelash european!


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> Sirf nabz chalti ho  Kiyon @RealNapster



Bhai mere gori b hy, chay b pilaati hy or nabz b chalti hy. Apni fikar kro ab i am happily married.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> The Muslim Viking meme turns out to be real !!!...Do read the comments if you go over to their site
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> 
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> STEVE SAILER • JULY 8, 2019
> • 200 WORDS • 129 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipling’s insanely brilliant short story “The Man Who Would Be King,” which he wrote at age 22, is about two British sergeants who journey to pagan Kafiristan in Afghanistan to introduce civilization in the form of modern warfare. But Daniel Dravot (Sean Connery in John Huston’s 1975 movie), upon becoming king of Kafiristan, notices that Kafiris are blonds who sit upon chairs like Europeans, and resolves to civilize them rather than pillage them, much to the dismay and disgust of Peachey Carnehan (Michael Caine)..
> 
> [Spoiler alert]
> 
> This turns out to be a bad idea:
> 
> John Huston wanted to direct his movie version in a fair part of Turkey, but American drug war politics got in the way. Huston, Connery, and Caine wound up in a dark part of Morocco, which vindicated the use of Caine’s dark Indian model wife as Dravot’s wife Roxanne
> 
> Dravot : Peachy, I’m heartily ashamed for gettin’ you killed instead of going home rich like you deserved to, on account of me bein’ so bleedin’ high and bloody mighty. Can you forgive me?
> 
> Peachy Carnehan : That I can and that I do, Danny, free and full and without let or hindrance.
> 
> Anyway, the new 19 year old 6’5″ Pakistani cricket star looks like Peachey Carnehan’s worst nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC World Cup 2019: Shaheen Shah Afridi creates history, breaks 4 records and equals Tendulkar’s in one match against Bangladesh
> 
> No, Danny, he’s not like you and me!


What did I just read. 
I mean what am I take from this. 
Is this supposed to be informative. 
Am I to appreciate you that you have read kippling, or tell you that only three villages of kalash (also called kafiristan) exist in pakistan. The similar 1 village in Afghanistan is destroyed. And no such kailash culture exist in Afghanistan anymore. Or do I to understand that you have gay crush on blond white guys, and you are looking for local alternatives?
What I am to take from this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aswaklanta D

Miss France 2017
Aurore
She looks indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

RealNapster said:


> Bhai mere gori b hy, chay b pilaati hy or nabz b chalti hy. Apni fikar kro ab i am happily married.


Arey tum ney bataya hi nahi  Congrats
Mera bhi scene December tak ho jaye ga done



jamahir said:


> The "Ghar jamai" arrangement is there in desi lands but is it also found in the West ??


A woman doesnot respect a man who is dependent on her it is what it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

T|/|T said:


> I dont think skin or hair colour is something that should make any difference. Pashtuns, mostly northern pashtuns are fair skinned and blonde hair. I am a northern pashtun and as kids we have blonde hair but with age it becomes dark and quickly becomes white.



lol exactly what happened to me, i was born blonde but my hair colour changed to jet black by the age of 3 or 4 and i got my first white hair when i was 8.

Anyway i am considered a dark skinned at home but Indians think i am fair skinned.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What if i told you that most of the people who think they know about Pakistan or Pakistanis have never even met a Pakistani? They just have this stereotype that somehow Pakistanis are dark or look like indians in general. (India being diverse af itself).
> 
> The same misconception is gone when they meet Pakistanis or visit the country.
> 
> Shaheen afridi is nothing unique in Pakistan. Infact he looks pretty average, specially his facial features
> 
> If anything Yasir Shah looks like Messi.
> 
> View attachment 622891
> View attachment 622892
> 
> 
> 
> Between Pakistan is a diverse country.
> 
> View attachment 622890
> 
> 
> Sarfaraz looks like any other indian, dudes family comes from modern day North India.
> 
> *Look at Panjabi players. They are just as diverse looking. From Mishab to the 7ft tall giant Irfan.*



Well to be honest Misbah is a Niazi, they are Pukhtoons turned Punjabis.



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan



They are mostly Mirpuris from Kashmir.

But i don't agree with your concept of only sending out the white blonde Pakistanis. That would be discrimination and Pakistan has done extremely well to eliminate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Zibago said:


> Arey tum ney bataya hi nahi  Congrats



Shukria. Pechle feb 14 ko. Aap b jaldi se pia ghar sudhaar jao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Have you seen the Pakistanis who get routinely rounded up in sex gang raids in the UK? Not a single one of them are fair skinned Pashtuns...this is why I am saying there needs to be concerted effort to in crease white blonde Pashtun emigration rate and a need to curb non-white emigration rates from Pakistan



Good thing going for Indians is that you just look at the picture of rapist without even naming him and no one ask questions about his enthnicity...every one says humm Indian guy, what a surprise


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Kash me larki hota
Bwahahahahaha



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> The Muslim Viking meme turns out to be real !!!...Do read the comments if you go over to their site
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> 
> 
> Peachey Carnehan's Worst Nightmare
> STEVE SAILER • JULY 8, 2019
> • 200 WORDS • 129 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kipling’s insanely brilliant short story “The Man Who Would Be King,” which he wrote at age 22, is about two British sergeants who journey to pagan Kafiristan in Afghanistan to introduce civilization in the form of modern warfare. But Daniel Dravot (Sean Connery in John Huston’s 1975 movie), upon becoming king of Kafiristan, notices that Kafiris are blonds who sit upon chairs like Europeans, and resolves to civilize them rather than pillage them, much to the dismay and disgust of Peachey Carnehan (Michael Caine)..
> 
> [Spoiler alert]
> 
> This turns out to be a bad idea:
> 
> John Huston wanted to direct his movie version in a fair part of Turkey, but American drug war politics got in the way. Huston, Connery, and Caine wound up in a dark part of Morocco, which vindicated the use of Caine’s dark Indian model wife as Dravot’s wife Roxanne
> 
> Dravot : Peachy, I’m heartily ashamed for gettin’ you killed instead of going home rich like you deserved to, on account of me bein’ so bleedin’ high and bloody mighty. Can you forgive me?
> 
> Peachy Carnehan : That I can and that I do, Danny, free and full and without let or hindrance.
> 
> Anyway, the new 19 year old 6’5″ Pakistani cricket star looks like Peachey Carnehan’s worst nightmare:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC World Cup 2019: Shaheen Shah Afridi creates history, breaks 4 records and equals Tendulkar’s in one match against Bangladesh
> 
> No, Danny, he’s not like you and me!


----------



## padamchen

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> But those sex gangs by Black Pakistans all over UK has done irreparable damage.....it's time for only white Pakistanis to emigrate abroad and completely change the image of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> White Pakistanis like you should send Black rapist Pakistanis back home to prison...You cannot deny that only that the sex Gangs of UK are operated by Black Pakistanis and not by blonde White Pakistanis...Lack of blonde Pakistanis abroad is destroying Pak's image





The thread has morphed on so many levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Zibago said:


> Arey tum ney bataya hi nahi  Congrats
> Mera bhi scene December tak ho jaye ga done
> 
> 
> A woman doesnot respect a man who is dependent on her it is what it is




many times father-in-laws transfer their business to their son-in-laws when they have only one daughter...What's wrong in that?


----------



## pakpride00090

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> But those sex gangs by Black Pakistans all over UK has done irreparable damage.....it's time for only white Pakistanis to emigrate abroad and completely change the image of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> White Pakistanis like you should send Black rapist Pakistanis back home to prison...You cannot deny the sex Gangs of UK are operated by only Black Pakistanis and not by blonde White Pakistanis...Lack of blonde Pakistanis abroad is destroying Pak's image



Those guys were just a minority and to be honest trashy and I am glad they are locked up forever. In few years time people will forget.. Besides Pakistani love game is very strong.... Hindu , Christian and even jew women regularly fall for us.....It is no secret the hindu/sikh men due to their insecurity founded the term "love jihad " which is an acceptance of defeat and admission of the fact that muslim guys are fairly attractive and good in seducing other women.

Western white cucks already feel a competition against us because unlike short and vegatarian hindus , we don't take shit and can create huge ruckus if needed ... This + bad boy image + good looks create an ultimate opportunity for us to attract western women.

Indian hindu men despite being more richer , are piss poor when it comes to attraction, seduction and social currency.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

jamahir said:


> @Zibago was in love with the Pakistani model, Sunita Marshall, who is dusky.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Fair and Lovely cream Pakistan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hina is quite attractive. Especially that dupatta on her head makes me want to do Love Jihad with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You must simply be a white worshiper.
> 
> Edit : Also, I like the girl-next-door types.



Some people are just obsessed. but india is the biggest market cuz of their love with white chamri.


----------



## Zibago

RealNapster said:


> Shukria. Pechle feb 14 ko. Aap b jaldi se pia ghar sudhaar jao.


Sudharna to nahi bus koshish ki jasalti hy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Zibago said:


> Arey tum ney bataya hi nahi





RealNapster said:


> Shukria. Pechle feb 14 ko. Aap b jaldi se pia ghar sudhaar jao.



Yes, RealNapster bhai, this is also news to me.



Zibago said:


> Mera bhi scene December tak ho jaye ga done



Finally !!



Zibago said:


> A woman doesnot respect a man who is dependent on her it is what it is





Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> many times father-in-laws transfer their business to their son-in-laws when they have only one daughter...What's wrong in that?



I agree with Juggernaut.

I believe that the shame is present only in the middle classes who generally desire a son-in-law who is also a middle class professional who can manage to obtain his own house.



Aswaklanta D said:


> Miss France 2017
> Aurore
> She looks indian.



She looks quite Indian but she should put on weight. That prominent backside on a thin figure looks awkward.



Sheikh Rauf said:


> Some people are just obsessed. but india is the biggest market cuz of their love with white chamri.



India has a larger population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

pakpride00090 said:


> Those guys were just a minority and to be honest trashy and I am glad they are locked up forever. In few years time people will forget.. Besides Pakistani love game is very strong.... Hindu , Christian and even jew women regularly fall for us.....It is no secret the hindu/sikh men due to their insecurity founded the term "love jihad " which is an acceptance of defeat and admission of the fact that muslim guys are fairly attractive and good in seducing other women.
> 
> Western white cucks already feel a competition against us because unlike short and vegatarian hindus , we don't take shit and can create huge ruckus if needed ... This + bad boy image + good looks create an ultimate opportunity for us to attract western women.
> 
> Indian hindu men despite being more richer , are piss poor when it comes to attraction, seduction and social currency.







Also, biologically speaking indian men are physically the most effeminate and least manly of all the races of men.......:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm



Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> But those sex gangs by Black Pakistans all over UK has done irreparable damage.....it's time for only white Pakistanis to emigrate abroad and completely change the image of Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> White Pakistanis like you should send Black rapist Pakistanis back home to prison...You cannot deny the sex Gangs of UK are operated by only Black Pakistanis and not by blonde White Pakistanis...Lack of blonde Pakistanis abroad is destroying Pak's image







The UK and West are not india. In fact they are the complete polar opposite to india and indians in every respect. Here in the UK, people don't judge you by your race, religion, colour of your skin or heritage. You are always judged as an individual. indians don't have this trait of judging someone as an individual rather than their race, religion, culture or heritage.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aswaklanta D said:


> Miss France 2017
> Aurore
> She looks indian.


She is half black, her mother is african from French Guiana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

jamahir said:


> Yes, RealNapster bhai, this is also news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Juggernaut.
> 
> I believe that the shame is present only in the middle classes who generally desire a son-in-law who is also a middle class professional who can manage to obtain his own house.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks quite Indian but she should put on weight. That prominent backside on a thin figure looks awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> India has a larger population.


We also see becoming a white is obsession in africa but india is on another level. We all knows that in india lighter skin person consider is superior in society.


----------



## RealNapster

jamahir said:


> Yes, RealNapster bhai, this is also news to me



Sorry for not telling you guys in advance (and soon after). But as you know Not everyone create threads for everything.  and unfortunately i lost my way to "whatever" thread since @Hell hound, @Tps43, @Moonlight, @Mentee, @Chauvinist and @RealNapster broke apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

jamahir said:


> Yes, RealNapster bhai, this is also news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Juggernaut.
> 
> I believe that the shame is present only in the middle classes who generally desire a son-in-law who is also a middle class professional who can manage to obtain his own house.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks quite Indian but she should put on weight. That prominent backside on a thin figure looks awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> India has a larger population.




if you ask me I feel the Mormons have cracked the best system...group dates in reasonable hours where there is more clean fun like icecream eating, activities...get married early (like really early around 21-22 while being in college) ...parents support children till they are on their own....Their whole religion and philosophy revolves around the family ...class people ...and Mitt Romney looks like a Golden Age Hollywood Hero


I am not personally fan of pre-marital or non-comittal sex even if you do with a "western community" with whose girls you are not going to get married anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aswaklanta D

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> She is half black, her mother is african from French Guiana.
> 
> View attachment 623123


She is alicia aylies. 
I make mistake, yes she was miss France 2017.
She also beautiful but not look Indian like aurore kichenin, aurore was 2nd position in miss France 2017.
I tried finding, not know but aurore is Indian in Wikipedia.



jamahir said:


> Yes, RealNapster bhai, this is also news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Juggernaut.
> 
> I believe that the shame is present only in the middle classes who generally desire a son-in-law who is also a middle class professional who can manage to obtain his own house.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks quite Indian but she should put on weight. That prominent backside on a thin figure looks awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> India has a larger population.


She French of Indian origin maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> White Pakistanis like you should send Black rapist Pakistanis back home to prison...You cannot deny the sex Gangs of UK are operated by only Black Pakistanis and not by blonde White Pakistanis...Lack of blonde Pakistanis abroad is destroying Pak's image



how long you going to repeat the sex gang story for last two years, while I can post few rape/group rape/sadism/rape and burn/rape and killed stories from India...everyday


----------



## Moonlight

RealNapster said:


> Sorry for not telling you guys in advance (and soon after). But as you know Not everyone create threads for everything.  and unfortunately i lost my way to "whatever" thread since @Hell hound, @Tps43, @Moonlight, @Mentee, @Chauvinist and @RealNapster broke apart.



I can turn on the pupho feature here but never mind 

Many many congrats Lala.loads of duas. So have you heard of “run mureed” already or things would be different for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Moonlight said:


> I can turn on the pupho feature here but never mind



When do you turn it off? 
And no. Saleeqy se raho you are up for elections. Pechle dfa b haar gae the that guy se. Nalayq 



Moonlight said:


> Many many congrats Lala.loads of



Thankyou.



Moonlight said:


> So have you heard of “run mureed” already or things would be different for you?



Been there, done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

RealNapster said:


> Sorry for not telling you guys in advance (and soon after). But as you know Not everyone create threads for everything.  and unfortunately i lost my way to "whatever" thread since @Hell hound, @Tps43, @Moonlight, @Mentee, @Chauvinist and @RealNapster broke apart.



These names make me  from nostalgic memory...as some left for good it seems.

We had such good fun haha, this group of ppl always great banter.

Hope @Tps43 drops in now and then at least, where did that guy go haha.

Tps would always understand this:







Mentee and Tps had some great convos back in day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Nilgiri said:


> These names make me  from nostalgic memory...as some left for good it seems.
> 
> We had such good fun haha, this group of ppl always great banter.
> 
> Hope @Tps43 drops in now and then at least, where did that guy go haha.
> 
> Tps would always understand this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mentee and Tps had some great convos back in day



We even had a messenger chat group after they left. But then even that didn't worked out for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Shaheen should keep his red beard long.

Pakistan's maritime capabilities are only going to increase and we would need Red Beard for it.

As evidenced by this thread. Shah should be put on a dingy to subjugate Bay of Bengal once again under Pak mandate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

El Sidd said:


> Shaheen should keep his red beard long.
> 
> Pakistan's maritime capabilities are only going to increase and we would need Red Beard for it.
> 
> As evidenced by this thread. Shah should be put on a dingy to subjugate Bay of Bengal once again under Pak mandate.


why do you have to be so sarcastic?


----------

